# Saudi Red Crescent Authority Protocols Removed



## MMiz (Feb 18, 2010)

Just a heads up, I've removed the protocols due to their copyright.  I searched several times and was unable to find the copyright text, but it's now apparent that they documents are copyrighted and not meant for distribution via EMTLife.com


----------

